# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Boiling Steel: R2D2 dans ta face!

## Brice2010

Page steam du jeu


En accès anticipé depuis décembre 2019, ce jeu d'action aventure narratif à la première personne est donc sorti le 6 mars. Dans un futur proche, vous êtes un de ces nombreux humains partis pour chercher une vie meilleure sur une colonie très éloignée de la Terre. Préparant la planète à accueillir la vie dans de bonnes conditions, votre corps est mis en stase dans le vaisseau, mais votre conscience est transférée dans un robot ouvrier pour que vous puissiez apporter votre pierre à l'édifice. La totalité du sale boulot est effectué de cette façon, du minage à la récolte en passant par la gestion de l'énergie. Seulement, un virus s'empare de l'ensemble du réseau, et les très nombreux robots deviennent alors agressifs envers ceux qui les ont construits. Guidé et aidé par une Intelligence Artificielle du vaisseau mère dans lequel votre corps en stase et votre esprit siégeront, vous allez devoir accomplir de nombreuses missions pour reprendre le contrôle de la situation, tout en comprenant les tenants et les aboutissants géopolitiques. Après une bonne demi-heure de tutoriel mêlé à une très bonne mise en place scénaristique, vous voila prêt à plonger dans ce qui risque fort d'être l'un des meilleurs jeu VR de ce début d'année 2020!










De Stargate SG1 à Star Wars:


Ce long tutoriel vous aura donc permis de découvrir ce monde fait de stations et de vaisseaux spatiaux, vous rendant de plates formes en plates formes à l'aide d'un circuit de téléporteurs présent un peu partout très semblables aux porte des étoiles de Stargate SG1. Vous aurez découvert quelques un des "outils" qui sont à votre disposition et leur variante en arme: un laser qui découpe les plaques de métal protégeant les interrupteur peut devenir une arme au corps à corps, et un chargeur de batterie deviendra par exemple un pistolet à distance. Il existe ainsi en tout 9 outils et autant d'armes qui ont toutes un fonctionnement très différents et qui changera l'approche de vos missions. En effet, à partir du vaisseau amiral qui vous sert de hub, vous pourrez choisir vous même (en dehors de l'avancée des missions histoires) quelle mission réaliser. Les menus du tableau sont très clairs, et vous verrez facilement quelles sont les ressources et bonus à récupérer dans chacune d'elle. Ces denrées obtenues, vous pourrez alors améliorer votre Firmware, vous permettant par exemple d'avoir une meilleur armure, un dash supplémentaire, ou de la vitesse de déplacement en plus.
Les armes ne sont pas en restes niveau amélioration puisqu'après avoir atteint des paliers de cibles tuées avec une arme donnée, elle obtiendra automatiquement le rang suivant, ce qui lui permettra d'obtenir une fonction supplémentaire: un viseur amélioré, un effet de dégât dans le temps, un temps de surchauffe plus long... Et oui, aucune munition ici, toutes les armes répondent uniquement à un système de chaleur. Très bien amené par le scénario, une arme trop utilisée ne sera plus fonctionnelle, il faudra alors la jeter. Mais vous pourrez en prendre une nouvelle à volonté et gratuitement grace à un système très ingénieux qui ne manquera pas d'être repris dans d'autres jeux: en appuyant sur le bouton et en inclinant votre main non principale, vous ferez apparaître la roue des armes en surbrillance. Il suffira alors de la saisir avec l'autre main, d'effectuer un mouvement d'écartement pour l'agrandir à taille réelle. Déroutant au début en raison de l'habitude des systèmes de rechargement de munition ou d'attente de refroidissement, on se retrouve très rapidement à automatiquement effectuer cette action sans la moindre difficulté.

Au cours de vos périples, vous rencontrerez donc de très nombreux types d'ennemis, majoritairement robotiques. Ils se déclinent sous de très nombreuses formes, et vous devrez adapter votre technique pour les vaincre. Même si des éléments du décor comme des explosifs vous permettent d'en tirer un avantage, les combats reposent en grande partie sur la capacité de dash du personnage, autant offensivement que défensivement. Celui-ci est plutôt pratique à mettre en place et je n'ai ressenti aucune cinétose. 








Un robot automate, comme les spaghettis:

Graphiquement, le jeu est très beau. Relativement coloré, il a un côté Borderlands, le cell shading en moins. Des efforts de variations d'environnements sont fait, mais c'est forcément difficile de se diversifier tout en restant dans le contexte scénaristique. Le level design laisse par contre un peu à désirer, puisqu'il s'agit en réalité d'un énorme couloir. Vous n'aurez pas le choix lors des missions de l'approche à réaliser, l'avancée se fait d'espace en espace, déclenchant à chaque fois le script résultant de l'apparition des ennemis à abattre. Les musiques et les sont sont bons et bien adaptés à la situation, l'omniprésence de la voix de l'IA pourra gêner ceux qui voudraient uniquement profiter de l'action.

Proposant 4 niveaux de difficulté, la rejouabilité est bonne, d'autant plus que l'histoire principale demande quand même une dizaine d'heures de jeu acharné, et que les missions secondaires sont aléatoires tant dans le contenu que dans les récompenses.
Étonnamment, le jeu ne propose aucun objet à ramasser (de type munition, restauration de vie, ...). Ainsi, on se focalise uniquement sur l'alternance de combat à longue / moyenne et courte portée, passant d'une arme à l'autre très agréablement et sur les quelques manipulations d'ordinateurs de sécurité à l'aide d'un système de tablette bien amené. Agréable d'un côté, cela risque tout de même d'accentuer le sentiment de répétitivité du jeu. L'autre reproche qu'on pourra lui faire, c'est que l'ensemble du tutorial ainsi que la mise en place des premières missions font qu'on entrera dans le vif du sujet seulement après une heure de jeu.

Les options sont classiques mais ont le mérite d'être présentes: rotation, déplacement fluide, téléportation, ...









Conclusion:


Au prix correct de 20€, il s'agit là d'un des meilleurs jeux auquel sur lequel j'ai pu mettre les mains en VR. C'est beau, l'action est efficace, l'histoire est intéressante et bien portée, et la durée de vie extrêmement correcte. Le suivi du jeu à l'air bon par l'équipe de Mirowin (à qui on devait déjà le très bon Gun's Stories: preface VR) et on ne peut donc que s'attendre à de l'ajout de contenu de qualité (la traduction en FR est en cours)

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci pour ces tests, tu as une belle plume.
Perso je ne connaissais pas ce jeu. Tu trouves que c'est l'un des meilleurs jeux VR vraiment ? Tu le places à coté de ALyx, Robo recall, Lone echo ?

----------


## Brice2010

Merci pour le compliment  :;): 
Alyx a un petit truc en plus clairement. (quoi que, c'est peut-être le fan service qui me permet mal de juger).

Mais sinon je le trouve au dessus des deux que tu cites:
- robo recall car bien que ce dernier soit bien plus vif et explosif, Boiling Steel n'a rien à lui envier sur les phases d'action, et la narration comme l'univers (graphique et global) est largement au dessus
- Lone Echo car bien que le système de déplacement était plutôt novateur et unique, Boiling Steel n'a là aussi rien à lui envier sur ses qualités, à savoir l'histoire en elle même. Par contre il n'y a aucune exploration dans BS.

Sur la globalité, il fait mieux oui!

----------


## eeepc35

et sur viveport infinity  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Intéressant. 

Je trouve le trailer relativement peu interessant, ca montre assez peu de vrai gameplay au final. 
Je vais aller matter ca sur les internets.

----------


## kenji rip

J'ai testé la demo, ça m'a vraiment pas convaincu sur les combats que je trouve assez mou, avec peu de munitions entre chaque "rechargement", un côté sac à pv des ennemis, peu de feeling...

----------


## ExPanda

> Je trouve le trailer relativement peu interessant, ca montre assez peu de vrai gameplay au final.


Pareil, le trailer vend pas vraiment de rêve.

A voir du coup s'il y a une démo je testerai ça.
... Mais on la trouve où cette démo ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Tankodesantniki

> Pareil, le trailer vend pas vraiment de rêve.
> 
> A voir du coup s'il y a une démo je testerai ça.
> *... Mais on la trouve où cette démo ?*


Le premier lien du premier post de ce topic pointe sur la page magasin de Steam de ce jeu.

Les jeux steam proposant un démo ont un lien sur la page du magasin, pas loin en face du prix, sur la droite.

----------


## Brice2010

Le trailer est très orienté émotion: on voit le robot taper sur la vitre à la destruction de la planète etc. En effet, il ne reflète pas vraiment l'action du jeu.




> J'ai testé la demo, ça m'a vraiment pas convaincu sur les combats que je trouve assez mou, avec peu de munitions entre chaque "rechargement", un côté sac à pv des ennemis, peu de feeling...



Au tout début du jeu, pourquoi pas. Et encore, on tir de tête c'est deux tirs à l'arme distance, 3s de shoot au laser corps à corps.
Dès qu'on améliore les armes, à part les boss, je n'ai pas vu un seul sac a PV  :WTF:  Je trouvais justement que la nécessité de dash souvent empéchait de s'ennuyer en combat.
Et surtout, je considère qu'il n'y a pas de rechargements tellement le drop and pick est intuitif et rapide a réaliser. Ca revient quasiment au même qu'une molette de souris pour changer d'arme sur un FPS classique.

J'ai vérifié, y'a bien la démo comme l'indique Tankodesantniki, juste à droite du prix.

----------


## ExPanda

> Le premier lien du premier post de ce topic pointe sur la page magasin de Steam de ce jeu.
> 
> Les jeux steam proposant un démo ont un lien sur la page du magasin, pas loin en face du prix, sur la droite.


J'avais pas vu.  :Facepalm: 
Merci.

Edit : Bon ben j'ai téléchargé la démo, et elle ne se lance pas.
A priori je ne suis pas le seul avec ce problème, et il n'y a pas encore de raison/solution. Tant pis.

----------


## malmoutt3

Le jeu est à 50% : 10e en ce moment sur steam.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je l'ai pris du coup. Mais je n'y jouerai pas avant plusieurs jours. Il y a XCOM: Chimera Squad en ce moment.  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

Même problème que toi ExPanda, j'ai laissé un commentaire sur le forum. Si ça peut les pousser à corriger...  ::(:

----------

